# Vortek Problems! Please Help.



## DGeggatt (May 12, 2010)

We have a brand new auditorium at our high school and instead of having a manual line system we have a Vortek line set. Last weekend we recieved an error message "node is faulted" everytime we tried to bring in any of the lines. We tried replacing the fuses at the vortek control box and are still recieving the same message. Any idea what could be going wrong?


----------



## philhaney (May 12, 2010)

DannyShorts said:


> We have a brand new auditorium at our high school and instead of having a manual line system we have a Vortek line set. Last weekend we recieved an error message "node is faulted" everytime we tried to bring in any of the lines. We tried replacing the fuses at the vortek control box and are still recieving the same message. Any idea what could be going wrong?



I've never used a Vortek line set, but from a computer programmer's point of view, it sounds like the control part of the system is unable to talk to any of the line sets. If it was just one, then there would be a problem with that set.

Since it's all of them, look for a global fault. Is every part of the system powering up properly? Does it boot up or initialize properly? If it performs a self-test on power up, does the system report any faults?

And most importantly (and the last thing everyone always checks) is the control cable from the line sets properly connected to the control unit?

Hope this helps.


----------



## derekleffew (May 12, 2010)

Seems to me when challenged with a problem like this, one's first instinct should be to contact the manufacturer, Contact Vortek, a division of Daktronics, 1-866-4VORTEK.


----------



## Footer (May 12, 2010)

Give Vortek a call. These systems are not really as turnkey as they say they are. Each install is a little different. An error on one system might be a completely different problem on another. Only Vortek will be able to diagnose and fix the issue.


----------



## DGeggatt (May 12, 2010)

I did some research and each line set is it's own seperate node. Considering none of them will function it would be logical to assume that the problem lies somewhere between the master control unit and where each line set connects to it. I will be giving vortek a call later on tonight and hopefully gets straight answer. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## HillJonathan (May 12, 2010)

We use the Vortek system in my space and the node faults all the time. Vortek has come down on many occasions and they say they don't know what it means. We were having other problems with it and it wouldn't screw up when the node faulted so we accepted it as normal.


----------



## MPowers (May 12, 2010)

DannyShorts, 

Please contact your Vortek Installer/dealer ASAP or contact David Lane at:

Vortek
A Division of Daktronics
7200 Rawson Rd.
Victor, NY 14564
Tel: 585-924-5000 / 866-4VORTEK.
[email protected]

Please rely on the Vortek/Daktronics infrastructure and come to us first. We will provide you with the help and assistance you need. I have forwarded your post to the factory and if someone has not contacted your organization today/Thursday, May 13 please let me know. While I am a Vortek dealer/installer, I can not really assess your problem long distance. Please let me know that you have been taken care of and what has been done to solve your problem.

BTW, just for your info, I worked in Southie back in '68 and lived on E. Broadway across from Independence Square Park.

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313
[email protected]
515-277-4190


----------



## Sayen (May 13, 2010)

You've got the contacts for Vortek above, which is a good start. I've spoken with David before and he's very helpful. I'll just add that we had several "node is faulted" messages that required replacing some small part of the system. The Vortek tech did this for us quickly and free of charge while the system was under warranty. I'm more than a little nervous about what happens now that we're out of warranty.


----------



## MPowers (May 13, 2010)

Sayen, If you have any concerns about warenty or operations, contact your dealer/installer or Vortek directly. Vortek is highly committed to providing the best service and follow up possible. 

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------



## MPowers (May 13, 2010)

DannyShorts,

Vortek needs someone from your school to call them asap. I don't have any contact info for your or your school. Please Call David Lane cell 585-943-8638 or the factory main #585-924-5000

Michael Powers
Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place
Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------



## DGeggatt (May 15, 2010)

Good News! Got in touch with the guy who did the install. Should be back up and running for Monday. Good thing... I've got a plot that needs to go up by Wednesday.


----------



## Ety (Jul 10, 2010)

The system at my theater did the same. I believe we fixed it by pushing in the E-Stop, you can then select the bar and press the Reset button at the top of the screen.


----------

